

Top 10 Ways to Royally SUCK at Networking - PetoVera_Matt
http://petovera.com/professional-web-design-blog/2011/03/top-10-ways-to-royally-suck-at-networking/

======
PetoVera_Matt
Thoughts? Other than what not to do, how about some really original tactics
that work for you?

